# Stephen_newman's Not so Ultimate Side Battle-Now with Added Cool Random Stuff!



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

After Grax ran the last competition I decided to run one of these Ultimate Unit battles but with an added twist that can only come from a mind such as mine. This runs similar to Grax's battles but a few more variables are added.

The following units may not be taken in this game:

ANY vehicle
Sisters of Battle
Bloodbrides
Grey Knight Henchmen
Carnifex
Trygon
Keeper of Secrets
Pink Horrors
Bloodcrushers
Skulltaker
Imperial Guardsman Platoon
Ork Boyz 
Ghazghkull
Wyches
Kabalite Warriors
Asdrubel Vect
Jain Zar
Wraithlord
Obliterators
Chaos Space Marine Terminators
Lone Wolf
Sternguard
TH/SS Terminators (From any army, but only basic terminators. Wolf Guard and Paladins are fine.)
The Avatar of Khaine
Incubi
Dreadknight

If you are unsure about a unit you wish to select then send me a PM and I shall verify.

Players are allowed to spend up to 250 points on either one unit or character like previous battles. However because the list of banned units is now rather extensive I permit players to submit units that may be found in Imperial Armour books from Forge World.

Rules for this game go as such:

The game is split into 2 rounds. In the first round the combatants are placed 12 inches apart. Unit A gets a round of shooting followed by Unit B. Then Unit A charges and gains charge bonuses unless it fired a heavy weapon. Combat continues until one side is dead or have run away from combat.

The second round is in a similar vein but Unit B shoots first and gets the charge bonus unless it fired a heavy weapon.

Template weapons deal D6+3 hits with a maximum of the number of models in a unit (e.g. If a flamer is used on a unit of 5 Space Marine Terminators then it can only achieve 5 hits total). Blast weapons work by using ballistic skill of the weilder and large blast weapons use the same ballistic skill of the weilder but with a +1 bonus. A small blast hits D3+1 models if accurate. Large blasts deal D6+4 hits if accurate.

Units that can have faith points can attempt to use a faith point once per turn.

In addition to the normal rules I have created a table that both units roll on before the game begins (either by me or Grax should I need aid) and the effect rolled applies for that game.

The Blessing of the Gods table goes as such:

2D6 roll
2. Catastrophic blessing-_The unit has offended the Gods of Chaos in some major way_. The unit has -1 wounds. If this is not possible then they have -1 strength instead.

3. Blessing of Slaanesh-_The unit is blessed by Slaanesh and can move with a grace not thought possible_. The unit gains +1 Initiative this round on basic stats. This CAN be combined with Mark of Slaanesh.

4. Sorcerous Barrage Blast-_The unit is able to summon a blast of sorcerous shrapnel that can drive foes into hiding and are very hard to reach_. Each member of the unit gains offensive, defensive in addition to any other weaponry they have. They also count any unit assaulting them as having assaulted through difficult terrain.

5. Blessing of Khorne-_The God Khorne blesses the unit to strike harder in their fury to rend enemies apart_. The unit gains +1 Strength for this round. Can be combined with furious charge and other S bonuses.

6. Blessing of Tzeentch-_The God Tzeentch enchants the blades of the unit. Guiding them to strike in exposed armour of enemies_. The unit gains the ability to re-roll failed to wound rolls in close combat.

7. Ignored-_The unit fails to capture the attention of any of the Chaos Gods_. No effect is gained in this battle.

8. Jagged Blades-_The units weaponry at both ranged and close in capabilities becomes very sharp and deadly to all enemies_. All basic weaponry carried by squad members gains the rending special rule. (This discounts weapons that cannot be given to the whole squad like flamers and special weapons like power swords gain no effect from this). If the unit has no basic weaponry treat as a roll of 7.

9. Zealous Valor!-_The Chaos Gods fill the mind of this unit with great deeds. The unit seeks to appease their new masters. No matter the cost_. The unit gains the Fearless universal special rule. This replaces rules like Combat tactics and stubborn. It is fearless now. If already fearless then treat as a roll of 7.

10. Blessing of Nurgle-_Nurgle has blessed this unit allowing skin to become tougher and striking away the blows of enemies_. The unit gains +1 Toughness. This CAN be combined with the Mark of Nurgle.

11. Blessing of Malal-_The unit is blessed with power from a God darker than the 4 known greater powers. They now seek to rid the chaotic spawn before them_. The unit gains the Preferred Enemy universal special rule provided the opposing unit has a blessing from this table (I.E. A result that is not 2 or 7.). This is superceded by Preferred Enemy and if this is the case then treat as a roll of 7.

12. Blessing of all 4 Chaos Gods-_All the major powers of chaos bless this unit. Transferring them into powerful heroes_. The affected unit gains both a 4++ save if its current invulnerable save is the same or worse than this and the Eternal Warrior universal special rule. If the unit already has Eternal Warrior then both effects of the blessing are ignored and treat as a roll of 7.

Rep for this game is handed out as such:

Finishing in the last 8 earns you 8 rep

Finishing in the last 4 earns you 13 rep

Finishing in the final earns you 16 rep

Being the winner earns you 19 rep

Finally 1 uni that finishes outside the top 8 will earn 19 rep for being the unit that amuses me most

If there are any queries or questions regarding these effects or any rules questions then feel free to PM me.

The competition will not start until at least September 1st so there is plenty of time yet!

Good luck to all entrants.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

That table is gonna be a bitch. Paladins with MC weapons, re-rolling wounds? GK with Halberds at I7? T7 Wraithguard, or Kharn hitting on 2s at Strength 7?

Equally it could completely bone some units. One wound Librarian, for 100pts? Almost all Guard units at Strength 2?

With the rolls on the table, I think that the unit selection will matter very little. It all ends up being whomever-rolls-well-shalt-kick-ass, with the other player not standing a chance because all of his dudes got no bonus or are Strength 2.

Midnight


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

For the most part, the results look like they'd be good for any unit to have, regardless of what they are. The chart looks fun to me. Sure, it's a bit random, but these sort of games always are. It's part of the fun. ^_^

Only thing I'd change is I'd change 'unless their invulnerable save is worse' in result #12 to 'unless their invulnerable save is the same or worse'. That way units with 4+ invulnerable saves still get something.

The only other issue (I forgot to mention when we spoke before) is how many hits do you get from a small and large blast template? 2d6 is WAY too much for a small blast template, so it isn't clear.

In any case, I'm in! I'll PM you my unit choice soon.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

This look interesting. I'm in.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> For the most part, the results look like they'd be good for any unit to have, regardless of what they are. The chart looks fun to me. Sure, it's a bit random, but these sort of games always are. It's part of the fun. ^_^
> 
> Only thing I'd change is I'd change 'unless their invulnerable save is worse' in result #12 to 'unless their invulnerable save is the same or worse'. That way units with 4+ invulnerable saves still get something.
> 
> ...


Thats a fair point. Result 12 has been amended to your suggestions.

As to templaste hits I have now reasoned that D3 models are hit by a small blast template and D6 models are hit by a large blast template.

Also @Midnightsun: The table is supposed to introduce some fun randomness into games. Not to mention that the fact Imperial Armour units are now permitted for this game allows more variety than ever before. Think of the possibilities from Kroot Knarlocs to Tyberos can now be included.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Entered! Looks to be a fun game, some great creativity there!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

entered too, maybe we'll get to square off again MH.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmm, this game is going to be a lethal one. I can see lots of power weapons, lots of highpower ranged, etc...

I might want to change my entry to nids.... at least they'd have enough wounds to last past the first round. 8*)

Except, that this format, where both sides shoot each turn really denies the fast but fragile armies a chance. Those armies that rely on their fast movement to go from out of range to assault without being shot at don't get the chance to take advantage of their racial ability for speed.

Hormagaunts, for instance, really are denied the use of their bounding leap and fleet abilities.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Here we go, standard choice....


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

submitted. 
good luck everyone.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Come on people, sign up!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

So far I have 10 entries.

@Metalhandkerchief: There is no need for mass sign up at the moment since the actual thing is not going to start until at least September.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> the actual thing is not going to start until at least September.


D: dammit, man.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

This looks fun!

And also to anyone complaining about the favor of the gods table:
This is just supposed to be for silly entertainment not just tactical planning like all the other games were (to some extent).


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Let's play! I can't wait another 16 days.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'll think of something and enter soon.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> not going to start until at least September.


How rude!!!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

This looks cool, I'm in.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, who else is going with 30 gaunts?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

jaysen said:


> Okay, who else is going with 30 gaunts?


Everyone, probably  Or Ork Boyz. But I have planned for just that scenario :biggrin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Too bad Ork boyz mobs are not allowed.

Just a reminder that units found in the Imperial Armour books are permitted. Provided they are not a vehicle.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

All orkz are ork boyz. Dat is enuff' fur me.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Give you a clue on what mine is... it's from Codex: Space Marines.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Thunderfire Cannon!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I took my favorite unit. As almost always. :crazy:


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

My entry will be submitted tonight when I get home from work. I got a good for you guys


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Thunderfire Cannon!


Nope . Guess again.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice thing about the no vehicles is that lots of previously useless options can be used now!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Servitors!
Legion of the Damned!
Vanguard Vets!
Scout bikers!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

number of entries is now at 15. I have submissions for:

GrimzagGorwazza
Tanarri
Jaysen
MetalHandkerchief
Vicgin
Spanner94Ezekiel
Dawnstar
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Lokis222
Doelago
Samules
Ordomalleus
Aramoro
Bane_of_Kings
mynameisgrax

If I have missed anyone please PM me to fix it.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> number of entries is now at 15. I have submissions for:
> 
> GrimzagGorwazza
> Tanarri
> ...


D: you forgot me.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I took my favorite unit. As almost always. :crazy:


Heh this is the second time we have entered right after one another. Though if i go up against those GKs again I'm screwed. 6 Ogryn don't like all that power armor and storm bolters...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And mine is sent... trying out Eldar for lolz


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in, PM sent!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

lulziest unit ever.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Submitted, good luck to all!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

_*"Template weapons deal 2D6 hits with a maximum of the number of models in a unit (e.g. If a flamer is used on a unit of 5 Space Marine Terminators then it can only achieve 5 hits total). Blast weapons work by using ballistic skill of the weilder and large blast weapons use the same ballistic skill of the weilder but with a +1 bonus. A small blast hits D3 models if accurate. Large blasts deal D6 hits if accurate."


*_
Too bad I didn't take any uber flamer weapons. One of those AP3 templates would be sweet in this game.... 2D6 hits? OMGz.

Purifier Squad - Master-crafted Daemonhammer, Incinerators... 'nuf said.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

yeah, small and large blasts templates got gimped though


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

As a small announcement I shall hand out rep as such:

Dying in the quarter finalist earns you 8 rep.

Dying in the semi finalist earns you 13 rep

Dying in the final earns you 16 rep

Being the winner earns you 19 rep!



Plus I shall be giving out 19 rep to one unit that finishes out of the top 8 for being the most amusing to me. Sometimes a lulz unit might be good.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Rules for this game go as such:
> 
> The game is split into 2 rounds. In the first round the combatants are placed 12 inches apart. Unit A gets a round of shooting followed by Unit B. Then Unit A charges and gains charge bonuses *unless it fired a heavy weapon.* Combat continues until one side is dead or have run away from combat.


What about rapid firing weapons? I'm assuming you don't get charge bonuses if you fire them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Karnax said:


> What about rapid firing weapons? I'm assuming you don't get charge bonuses if you fire them.


Doh! Screwed up. Yeah if you rapid fire and are not relentless you also do not benefit from charging.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Doh, there goes your sternguard.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Should flamers only affect D6 + 2 models? It makes more sense than 2D6, as it is unlikely you will affect more than 8 models with a template, and you should be able to affect at least 3 (unless there are only 1 or 2 models, of course).


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually the template is much larger than a lot of people think. If I use a pair of flamers I find it quite easy to rack up 15 hits in 1 round of shooting. If anything I should bump up the number of hits caused by templates.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Can people choose to to arrange their troops like a spaz and reduce the Flamerage? Just a check box n the entry form, Spack Out, Don't Spack Out


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

During the course of normal play, you often don't have a choice as to how well you can space out your troops. Having the templates hit a random number of guys is a good way to do that. 2d6 does sound a bit high, but d6 + 2 doesn't sound like enough. I'd do d6 +3, but if it's going to be 2d6, that isn't that unreasonable.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

To simplify it the way flame template weapons work is that I roll the 2D6 once and every flamer can generate that many hits on the opponent.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmm... I knew I shoulda taken flamers.... 4 x incinerators x 2D6 (average 7) = 28 HITS on shooting. That's hits, not shots. So, in order to get that many average hits on bolters, you'd need.... 28 x 3 / 2 = 42 shots, or 21 bolters at close range, or 7 Assault Cannons, or 14 Heavy Bolters. Oh, and incinerators are Str6 Ap4 and a free upgrade for Grey Knights. That's balanced.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Hmm... I knew I shoulda taken flamers.... 4 x incinerators x 2D6 (average 7) = 28 HITS on shooting. That's hits, not shots. So, in order to get that many average hits on bolters, you'd need.... 28 x 3 / 2 = 42 shots, or 21 bolters at close range, or 7 Assault Cannons, or 14 Heavy Bolters. Oh, and incinerators are Str6 Ap4 and a free upgrade for Grey Knights. That's balanced.


Yeah unless your only facing 1 opponent, then you get 4 hits lol. Doesn't sound so great anymore eh?


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope nobody took Pyrovores.....


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Nvvyn said:


> Yeah unless your only facing 1 opponent, then you get 4 hits lol. Doesn't sound so great anymore eh?


Hmm, 4 free weapons that automatically hit at Str6 Ap4? Yeah, still sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Firstly you know that you CAN change your entries as many times as you want.

Secondly now you may find that templates operate differently because there are so many whiners about flame template weapons.

Finally as an update here are the entries for people I have so far:

GrimzagGorwazza
Tanarri
Jaysen
MetalHandkerchief
Vicgin
Spanner94Ezekiel
Dawnstar
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Lokis222
Doelago
Samules
OrdoMalleus
Aramoro
Bane_of_Kings
mynameisgrax
Minizke1
Grokfog
Boc
Loki1416
Nvvyn
Johnmassive
Karnax
Ratvan

If there are any missing entries then PLEASE PM ME!!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

What's the new rule?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I have no idea about the rules in this but i think its going to be pretty funny with my entry


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, I think it'd be great if you brought a huge grot squad or hormagaunts or something.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Or, 15 Ork Burna Boyz. Or are they included in the Ork Boyz restriction?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

jaysen said:


> Or, 15 Ork Burna Boyz. Or are they included in the Ork Boyz restriction?


15 Burna's is a good shout really, an average roll against a unit of 10 will net you 105 S4 hits, potentially rending hits depending how the gods favour you, which is good to kill 17 Space Marines a turn on Average. Then in the second round of combat you have all power weapons with 2 attacks base. 30-180 hits, I'm assuming an 8 on the God Table will give them all Rending as the Burna is basic weaponry.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have now finished deciding what the new rules regarding templates are. Check the first post because I cannot be bothered to type it out again.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Stephen, we love you man. We're gonna have a good time, no matter what. The great thing about this is that you don't have to bring an army, so anyone can take any choice. So, no matter what you do, it's always fair.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

jaysen said:


> Stephen, we love you man. We're gonna have a good time, no matter what. The great thing about this is that you don't have to bring an army, so anyone can take any choice. So, no matter what you do, it's always fair.


Well thats a bit strong.

On to other matters can we recruit anyone else or should I show what everyone took and begin the games?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

With the change to templates Burna Boyz are definitely a good shout. You're getting a minimum of 60 hits against anything 4> models. TH/SS Termies will get wiped out in the first round of shooting 55% of the time (73% you'll reduce them to 1 model). Might even be worth taking the 3 Meks for a laugh as it doesn't reduce your firepower that much.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Well thats a bit strong.
> 
> On to other matters can we recruit anyone else or should I show what everyone took and begin the games?


I would like to see what everyone took as soon as we have 32 entries. Angst!

EDIT: We only have 23 entries?????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Procrastinators don't deserve to play! Make it 24 entries and show us what everyone took


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

So when you show the entires and who is aginst who etc, are you going to present what each person rolled on the table at that time? or are you going to present that info with the results of the match?


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, submitted my entry to make it an even 24. Have yet to participate in a competition, but should prove interesting.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

gally912 said:


> Well, submitted my entry to make it an even 24. Have yet to participate in a competition, but should prove interesting.


Awesome! welcome to the game


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Well thats a bit strong.
> 
> On to other matters can we recruit anyone else or should I show what everyone took and begin the games?


The Emperor demands blood! Let the slaughter commence!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

gally912 said:


> Well, submitted my entry to make it an even 24. Have yet to participate in a competition, but should prove interesting.


Me too :grin:

And be sure, it will be interesting , the suspence can be a killer :shok:


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Well thats a bit strong.
> 
> On to other matters can we recruit anyone else or should I show what everyone took and begin the games?


This translates to :shok: "I'm just....gonna ignore that comment...."


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> This translates to :shok: "I'm just....gonna ignore that comment...."


:grin:

Because I now have 25 entries I can either wait till I have 32 entries or add a load of fill in units.

Although this could be made simpler if anyone could get more people to sign up. We used to be able to have over 60 people play at 1 point. Could'nt be that hard to find 7 could it?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

play. entropy sucks and a month between games is worse. 

my two cents: get this done fast and a new one up. renew interest through actual play. 

other two cents: adding variables is interesting. it might not work the way the actual game does, but this isn't the actual game. it is a bunch of fun what ifs.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd say play too, and if the odd number is an issue, consider having a bye for the previous winner. (If he is playing)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

multiple entries for each person?


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

gally912 said:


> I'd say play too, and if the odd number is an issue, consider having a bye for the previous winner. (If he is playing)


I am playing, but I'd rather smash face than have a bye


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nvvyn said:


> I am playing, but I'd rather smash face than have a bye


Well you'd still get to smash face, but you would get to skip or auto win the first round. 

Which should only make your competition that much more of a challenge.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Stuff it. I shall present the entries after around 8:00 P.M. this evening (British time). For those who care I have deemed that the fill in units will be as follows.


Stephen_newman (fill in unit)-Tyberos the Red Wake.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I have no idea what that is. Let me guess, something from one of the 81 smurf codices?


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I have no idea what that is. Let me guess, something from one of the 81 smurf codices?


Well, kind of, he's a nasty bloke from the Carcharodons Chapter. Him with evil lightning claws.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

And an ape-shit badass attitude :shok:
I don't fancy my chances if I come up against that...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I have no idea what that is. Let me guess, something from one of the 81 smurf codices?


Actually Tyberos is from Imperial Armour 10 and is one of the leading characters of the Charcaradons (Space Sharks to older players) who can either attack with his lightning claws or chainfists. He also has furious charge and costs 190 points. 

Anyways. Onto the entrants:

GrimzagGorwazza

8 Chaos Possessed
-Icon of Tzeentch


Tanarri

Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
-Mark of Nurgle
-Iron Hide
-Instrument of Chaos
-Unholy Might
-Cloud of Flies
-Aura of Decay
-Noxious Touch
-Breath of Chaos


Jaysen

Blood Angels Vanguard Assault Veterans
-PF/SS
-PW/SS
-2xPW
-Sergeant with PW/SS and meltabombs


MetalHandkerchief

10 Dark Eldar Scourges
-3 Splinter Cannons


Vicgin

Inquisitor Lord Karamazov (Witch Hunters)


Spanner94Ezekiel

Dark Angels Veteran Company
-3xPW
-TH/SS
-Meltagun


Dawnstar

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
-5 Beastmasters
-PW
-5 Khymerae
-8 Razorwing Flocks


AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

7 Flamers of Tzeentch


Lokis222

Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
-Iron Hide
-Unholy Might
-Mark of Tzeentch
-Bolt of Tzeentch
-Breath of Chaos
-Master of Sorcery
-Daemonic Gaze


Doelago

10xGrey Knights Strike Squad
-Psybolt Ammunition
-2xDaemonhammers
-2xNemesis Force Halberds


Samules

6 Ogryns


OrdoMalleus

Eversor Assassin


Aramoro

Wraithseer
-D-Cannon


Bane_of_Kings

Kor'sarro Khan
-Moondrakken bike


mynameisgrax

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
-5 Beastmasters
-6 Razorwing Flocks
-8 Khymerae


Minizke1

7 Flamers of Tzeentch


Grokfog

Legion of the Damned Squad
-Meltagun
-Heavy Flamer
-Sergeant with Plasma Pistol and Power Axe


Boc

8 Harlequins
-6xHarlequin Kisses
-2xFusion Pistols
-Shadowseer with Harlequin's Kiss
-Troupe Master with Harlequin's Kiss


Loki1416

8xGrey Knights Strike Squad
-Psycannon
-2xNemesis Force Halberds
-Nemesis Warding Stave
-Psybolt Ammunition
-2xNemesis Daemonhammers
-Justicar with Master Crafted Nemesis Force Halberd


Nvvyn

Hive Tyrant
-Armoured Shell
-Old Adversary
-Twin Linked Devourers with Brainleech Worms
-Paroxysm
-Leech Essence


Johnmassive

Fuegan, The Burning Lance


Karnax

7 Flamers of Tzeentch


Ratvan

10xFire Dragons
-Exarch with a Dragon's Breath Flamer


Zodd

Burna Boyz Mob
-12xBurnas
-3xMeks with Big Shootas


Gally912

Black Templar Crusader Squad
-8xInitiates with Bolt Pistol and Chainsword
-Initiate with Meltagun
-Initiate with PF and Bolt Pistol
-6xNeophytes

Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake


Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake


Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake


Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake


Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake


Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake


Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake


Pairings will be made soon. Sometime after 9:00 P.M. this evening (British Time).


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Dawnstar
> 
> Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
> -5 Beastmasters
> ...


Great minds think alike it seems


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> 
> 7 Flamers of Tzeentch
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmm........


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Nvvyn
> 
> Hive Tyrant
> -Armoured Shell
> ...


Wow, suprised that I'm the only tyranid entrant. Good luck to my opponent MUAHAHA!!

And thats a lot of Tyberos! Are they going to be facing each other or facing other entrants?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Great selections people  Can't wait to see what they can do!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> Great minds think alike it seems


Indeed! En Garde, sir! 

*swings giant piece of gouda*


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> Indeed! En Garde, sir!
> 
> *swings giant piece of gouda*


En Garde!

*swings giant piece of chedar*


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

HERE IS THE LIVE DRAWING!!!!! (You may need to refresh the page several times to find all the results):

Dawnstar

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
-5 Beastmasters
-PW
-5 Khymaerae
-8 Razorwing Flocks

vs

Lokkis222

Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
-Iron Hide
-Unholy Might
-Mark of Tzeentch
-Bolt of Tzeentch
-Breath of Chaos
-Master of Sorcery
-Daemonic Gaze

--------------------------------------

Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake

vs

Jaysen

Blood Angels Vanguard Veteran Squad
-PF/SS
-PW/SS
-2xPW
-Sergeant with PW/SS and Meltabombs

----------------------------------------------

Bane_of_Kings

Kor'sarro Khan
-Moondrakken Bike

vs

Zodd

Burna Boyz Mob
-12xBurnas
-3xMeks with Big Shootas

--------------------------------------------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

7 Flamers of Tzeentch

vs

Nvvyn

Hive Tyrant
-Armoured Shell
-Old Adversary
-Twin Linked Devourers with Brainleech Worms
-Paroxysm
-Leech Essence

---------------------------------------------------

Gally912

Black Templars Crusader Squad
-8xInitiates with Chainsword and Bolt Pistol
-Initiate with Meltagun
-Initiate with PF and Bolt Pistol
-6xNeophytes

vs

Ratvan

10 Fire Dragons
-Exarch armed with a Dragons Breath Flamer

-------------------------------------------

Doelago

10xGrey Knights Strike Squad
-Psybolt Ammunition
-2xNemesis Daemonhammers
-2xNemesis Force Halberds

vs

Minizke1

7 Flamers of Tzeentch

-------------------------------------

Samules

6 Ogryns

vs

Tanrri

Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
-Mark of Nurgle
-Iron Hide
-Instrument of Chaos
-Unholy Might
-Cloud of Flies
-Aura of Decay
-Noxious Touch
-Breath of Chaos

----------------------------------------

Grokfog

Legion of the Damned Squad
-Meltagun
-Heavy Flamer
-Sergeant with Plasma Pistol and Power Axe

vs

Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake

-------------------------------------------------

Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake

vs

Karnax

7 Flamers of Tzeentch

--------------------------------------------------

MetalHandkerchief

10 Dark Eldar Scourges
-3xSplinter Cannons

vs

Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake

------------------------------------------

Aramoro

Wraithseer
-D-Cannon

vs

Vicgin

Inquisitor Lord Karamazov (Witch Hunters)

--------------------------------------------------

Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake

vs

Grimzag Gorwazza

8 Chaos Possessed
-Icon of Tzeentch

-----------------------------------------

Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake

vs

Boc

8 Harlequins
-6xHarlequin Kisses
-2xFusion Pistols
-Shadowseer with Harlequin Kiss
-Troupe Master with Harlequin Kiss

--------------------------------------------------

Ordo Malleus

Eversor Assassin

vs

Loki1416

8xGrey Knights Strike Squad
-Psycannon
-2xNemesis Force Halberds
-Nemesis Warding Stave
-2xNemesis Daemon Hammers
-Psybolt Ammunition
-Justicar with Master Crafted Nemesis Force Halberd

---------------------------------------------------------

Spanner94Ezekiel

Dark Angels Veteran Company
-3xPW
-TH/SS
-Meltagun

vs

mynameisgrax

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
-5 Beastmasters
-6 Razorwing Flocks
-8 Khymerae

----------------------------------------

Johnmassive

Fuegan, The Burning Lance

vs

Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake






Good luck to all those participating!


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Gally912
> 
> ...


Welp, this one probably comes down to the bonus dice-roll, methinks.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Hm.... Tyberos... Honestly, I don't know whether I'm boned or gonna breeze this one. Still, rather Him than GK's! :biggrin:


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

So what can Flamers of Tzeentch do?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Grokfog said:


> Hm.... Tyberos... Honestly, I don't know whether I'm boned or gonna breeze this one. Still, rather Him than GK's! :biggrin:


Not necessarily against him, Stephen stacked the bracket so its 32 total players (expanding on the current #) so many of us are with the "spaceholder unit" of Tyberos, so you may or may not have to face him.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Boc said:


> Not necessarily against him, Stephen stacked the bracket so its 32 total players (expanding on the current #) so many of us are with the "spaceholder unit" of Tyberos, so you may or may not have to face him.


Grokfog is slotted to face him.

And coincidentally, so are you!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Doelago
> 
> 10xGrey Knights Strike Squad
> -Psybolt Ammunition
> ...


 For the love of Tzeentch.....


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> For the love of Tzeentch.....


Hey, it's not all that bad. From what I can see this one will probably be rerolled a hundred times. Chances are you'll wipe him out when you go first and then he'll return the favor. Mine's about the same. If that tyrant doesn't die instantly from my shooting, i'm boned. 

Fickle is master Tzeentch indeed. To him we are little more than a cointoss. Just accept your part in his great scheme and consider yourself lucky he finds you worthy of scheming around.

Wait a minute, that sucks! Maybe I should just stop taking daemons all the time.......Nah, who am I kidding?

Edit: Actually, you are better off than I thought. Unless those GK got some magical, shooting mumbojumbo bullshit your chances are pretty good. Mostly from the fact that you get a save, he doesn't.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> HERE IS THE LIVE DRAWING!!!!! (You may need to refresh the page several times to find all the results):
> 
> Dawnstar
> 
> ...


Interesting... Very interesting...


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> Interesting... Very interesting...


should be. good luck.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> HERE IS THE LIVE DRAWING!!!!! (You may need to refresh the page several times to find all the results):
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> ...


Good luck to you Ordo Malleus!


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/w/wraithseer.pdf

first, sorry aramoro.
second, this looks like a monolith type choice. 
it is silly cheap for what you get.
it has a psychic power that causes a moral check at -1 and cause a flee reaction if failed.
it is t8 s10 i4 a3ws5 etc monsterous creature.
it is the super version of one of the banned units.
these are experimental rules.
the book they are in comes out in sept.
third, sorry aramoro.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> The following units may not be taken in this game:
> ...
> Wraithlord
> Obliterators
> Chaos Space Marine Terminators


Hmm... is a Wraithseer a type of Wraithlord? Would that be like if they banned Tycho, but then I took Death Company Tycho from the Armageddon Codex?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1090168&_requestid=838935
it is the same except it has better ws, w, and a, and psychic powers. wraithlord plus.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I decided to allow it. Firstly because Aramoro was the only person who took advantage of the availability of FW units and secondly the rules are not that overpowered. A lot of units here are fearless and/or cause power weapon style attacks.

I think it is actually rather reasonably priced it is the Wraithlord in the Eldar Codex that is badly overcosted.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

the rules are in an unpublished book and are currently experimental. you banned the weaker version of this. it is like banning a trygon but allowing an alpha trygon.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

or banning an ironclad dreadnaught, but allowing a libby dread two months before the bloodangels book comes out because an unofficial rule set had been released.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Gally912
> 
> ...


Good luck Gally912, this should be an interesting match up


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

A Wraithseer! :shok:










Well, its been a fun game! Best of luck to everyone still in! :blackeye:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Heh my entry seems to have cause some unholy bitching, so I'll withdraw from the contest Vic can beat up Tyberos instead. I would hate to unbalance the game of pretend fictional toy soldiers.


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Vic can beat up Tyberos


I'm pretty sure Tyberos would be the one doing the beating. :wink:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

VicGin said:


> I'm pretty sure Tyberos would be the one doing the beating. :wink:


Nah you should kill him with your Mutlimelta in the shooting phase both rounds.


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Forgot completely about the multimelta


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Dont with draw, that's BS. The rules allowed you in, the game master allowed your unit choice, so if people wanna bit#$ and whine, let them! You followed the rules on an experiment that Newman is running, so you didnt do anything wrong and shouldnt have to bow out. If someone really has that much of a panties in their ass problem with it, they can drop.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Nah it's not going to be fun with the epic whining after each round if I win, and it's supposed to be fun after all. It's not as if people have Nemisis Daemonhammers or anything....


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Heh my entry seems to have cause some unholy bitching, so I'll withdraw from the contest Vic can beat up Tyberos instead. I would hate to unbalance the game of pretend fictional toy soldiers.


You should actually withdraw the unit and put in a real one. Sisters of Battle aren't allowed because the book hasn't been released yet. Though I am sure there are ones floating around. You entered a unit that has experimental rules, is an upgrade of a banned unit, and is in a book that still doesn't have a release date. It should never have been allowed. At least bone up and put in a unit from a book that exists and is not on the banned list. Pretty bad form Aramoro.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Ahem. Actually Sisters of Battle are banned because they won UU4. Nothing to do with the Codex. I would have been happy for any other Sisters unit like Retributors to be used.

I allowed Aramoro's unit because it is cool and fun. If this thread disagrees with my descision to allow it (Bearing in mind this is a game meant to be about fun, not competitiveness, deal with it) then stuff it. It is staying in and that is my final descision.


Plus did you see the road the Wraithlord took in one of the UU competitions to be banned? Mostly from sheer dumb luck coming up against Tau and 2 units which couls not scratch it.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

lokis222 said:


> You should actually withdraw the unit and put in a real one. Sisters of Battle aren't allowed because the book hasn't been released yet. Though I am sure there are ones floating around. You entered a unit that has experimental rules, is an upgrade of a banned unit, and is in a book that still doesn't have a release date. It should never have been allowed. At least bone up and put in a unit from a book that exists and is not on the banned list. Pretty bad form Aramoro.


I'm sorry, I wasn't aware you were running the game. Stephen IS running the game, and it's his call


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, don't withdraw, Aramoro. The Wraithseer has different points cost and IMHO is not overpowered for this. You will have a fun time if matched against some of those flamer guys.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Alright. I wasn't fighting it anyway. Unpublished units still seems pretty bad though.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> You should actually withdraw the unit and put in a real one. Sisters of Battle aren't allowed because the book hasn't been released yet. Though I am sure there are ones floating around. You entered a unit that has experimental rules, is an upgrade of a banned unit, and is in a book that still doesn't have a release date. It should never have been allowed. At least bone up and put in a unit from a book that exists and is not on the banned list. Pretty bad form Aramoro.


A Wraithseer is not an Upgrade for a Wraithlord it's a different unit with a different profile. Being similar doesn't mean they're the same. 

But this is obviously very serious business for you and I would hate to see fun get in the way of some serious business so I will withdraw my entry.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmmm.... 7 flamers of tzeentch = 7 * 2d6 hits (avg 7) = 49 hits, wounds on 4+ = 24.5 wounds, no armor save.... about 5 wounds per guy. Two of my guys have no inv save, the other three have a 3+ invulnerable, so they will fail an average of 1.67 wounds each.

If the dice gods are favourable, I could possibly survive that, maybe.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, heaven forbid you have fun Aro, what were you thinking? Seriously, I can't wait to see how the Wraithseer does!


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

To be fair lokis222 has a pretty good point about the unit being from an unreleased book (and I'm not just saying that because Aramoro's choice is going to thump mine :wink: ). 

In any case Stephen Newman has decided and I can't wait for the Wraithseer to roll a snake eyes on the blessing of the gods table :aggressive:

Best of luck to everyone (except the Wraithseer of course  )


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

VicGin said:


> In any case Stephen Newman has decided and I can't wait for the Wraithseer to roll a snake eyes on the blessing of the gods table :aggressive:
> 
> Best of luck to everyone (except the Wraithseer of course  )


This.

Besides, the longer people complain, the more time before cheese gets slapped. MOAR SLAP TEH CHEEZORZ! :biggrin:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

If its an issue then I'll happily swap opponents if that makes life easier and allows us to fight quicker?


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> If its an issue then I'll happily swap opponents if that makes life easier and allows us to fight quicker?


Ha! You won't get away that easy, xenos scum!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I pick and destroy my opponants in the order i want not wade in with bolters and other space marine stuff!! lol plus it stops me thinking if i should offer cheese to go with his wine


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> I pick and destroy my opponants in the order i want not wade in with bolters and other space marine stuff!! lol plus it stops me thinking if i should offer cheese to go with his wine


Your right. How silly of me to point out that one of the units in the game does not come from a legal book and to think that this is a problem. Especially as the list of possible sources on the first post does not suggest that this is possible. This game has been haphazard from the get go and it is unfortunate. Changing the rules of the game halfway through is not fun;as is making undisclosed exceptions. Had the unit been silly and weak, I would have presented the same comments.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats nice I was only trying to get the combat on the way I see your point about the book ect ect blah blah it wasn't my motive to start a shit flinging match simply a jest


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> Your right. How silly of me to point out that one of the units in the game does not come from a legal book and to think that this is a problem. Especially as the list of possible sources on the first post does not suggest that this is possible. This game has been haphazard from the get go and it is unfortunate. Changing the rules of the game halfway through is not fun;as is making undisclosed exceptions. Had the unit been silly and weak, I would have presented the same comments.


Exactly, it SERIOUS BUSINESS playing pretend fictional toy soldiers and there should be no measure of levity in such a serious situation. There has clearly been a contravention of the rules, maybe you should call the internet police to get it sorted out? I'm pretty sure Stephen and myself are probably liable for a 5-10 stretch for the ignominious crime committed here. We should hang our heads in shame in bringing such disrepute the contest, it is a contest for BIG BIG prizes after all, no laughing matter. 

I would point out the your objections on unit type are false though as a Trygon and Trygon Prime are the same unit, but a Wraithlord and Wraithseer are not, no more than A Terminator is the same as Lysander.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I should have warned Steve about the bitching. If you run any sort of game on any sort of forum, there WILL be bitching. It's just one of those things. ^_^

Now let's get to fightin!

*Readies the giant wheel of provolone*


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

I guess it could be said that every game has a little blue _cheese_ lol!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Blue Cheese is not allowed in this game, it says so in the unreleased book of bylaws.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Let him face me and my 40 splinter shots. Bitching is over.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

This arguing amuses me. Carry on!

As for rolling games. I have not started yet. Mainly due to the A-level results day. Too busy celebrating!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

VicGin said:


> Best of luck to everyone (except the Wraithseer of course  )


Great to see that sportsmanship has completely died out....I have no problem with Aramoro's entry (not that I have any say in this) And all this bitching about rules is getting ridiculous. If you don't like it, you don't have to play. :read:


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> Great to see that sportsmanship has completely died out....


I'm fairly certain that you misread my tone, I thought the smiley made it clear that I was joking seeing as my unit is the Wraithseers opponent in the first round (perhaps I should use more smiles in the future:scratchhead.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I think we can all agree on one thing... Aramoro's entry is justification enough for him to burn in hell for eternity, where Satan will shove giant pineapples up his ass each day at 4 pm forever. Serious. Business.

On the bright side, I'm thinking my plethora of fusion pistols should knock out ole Sevrin Loth or whoever before he gets to me.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

VicGin said:


> I'm fairly certain that you misread my tone, I thought the smiley made it clear that I was joking seeing as my unit is the Wraithseers opponent in the first round (perhaps I should use more smiles in the future:scratchhead.


GAH! You're completely right. Apologies, must've missed the smiley. k:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Let him face me and my 40 splinter shots. Bitching is over.


You've got Splinter Rifles which are bad, but it's the Daemon hammers I'm worried about.




> As for rolling games. I have not started yet. Mainly due to the A-level results day. Too busy celebrating!


It's good to prepare your liver now for 4 years at University to come.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> It's good to prepare your liver now for 4 years at University to come.


I'm glad finally someone else sees it the same way I do.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Grats on your A-levels Stephen 

University's gonna be awesome but a bitch.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

A-Levels? Is that...good? Is that school grades? Owls or something? (after 8 Harry Potter movies, I now assume everyone from the UK has magical powers ^_^)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> A-Levels? Is that...good? Is that school grades? Owls or something? (after 8 Harry Potter movies, I now assume everyone from the UK has magical powers ^_^)


As far as my understanding goes A levels are roughly the equivilent of the American AP. Whilst the US high school finishes at age 18, In the UK secondary school concludes at age 16, with pupils undergoing a further two years of study for their A Levels. A Levels are a requirement of university placement, bad A Level grades = bad or no university courses. 

And with reguards to magical powers....that's correct.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad you asked Grax cause I was curious about that myself


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

<---- Real name; Merlin.(Actually not joking either.)


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds like our Scholastic Aptitude Tests (SAT) or American College Testing (ACT). When I went through school, you were supposed to take these tests cold, some time during your junior or senior year (11th or 12th grade, age 16-18). But, people started getting study guides that had copies of old tests and banks of questions/answers that greatly increased their scores. So, now schools tend to teach towards these standardized tests to ensure their students do well. To me, that screws up the system because they focus so much on the test scores, that they neglect to actually learn and comprehend the subjects.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Bane_of_Kings
> 
> Kor'sarro Khan
> -Moondrakken Bike
> ...


Should be interesting...

(realises he is a bit late to the party)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

jaysen said:


> Sounds like our Scholastic Aptitude Tests (SAT) or American College Testing (ACT). When I went through school, you were supposed to take these tests cold, some time during your junior or senior year (11th or 12th grade, age 16-18). But, people started getting study guides that had copies of old tests and banks of questions/answers that greatly increased their scores. So, now schools tend to teach towards these standardized tests to ensure their students do well. To me, that screws up the system because they focus so much on the test scores, that they neglect to actually learn and comprehend the subjects.


SAT's and ACT's are closer to the UK GCSE grades, those are done at the end of secondary school (16 year olds), whilst GCSE's are considered when you apply for colleges, A level's are more important for univercity courses. All uk kids MUST take GCSE's, the A Levels are optional afterwards for those wishing to go into further education. 
For example GCSE level maths includes things like pythagorus, symultanious equations, percentile functions etc. A Level maths includes coordinate geometry, Sine and Cosine formulae and Differentiation. 

back OT

[email protected] SLAP SOME CHEEEEEEZOOORRRZZZZ!!!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

All I know is that when, in my math career, I started dealing with more letters than numbers in equations, it was a sad day indeed for Boc


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

No action over the weekend? I am disappoint.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Boc said:


> All I know is that when, in my math career, I started dealing with more letters than numbers in equations, it was a sad day indeed for Boc


This. I bloody hate Algebra.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> This. I bloody hate Algebra.


I'm going into my Sophomore year in high school. Stuck in algebra 1 for 3 years. Its the worst.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

*Throws cheese*

*Anticipates slapping*


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

*whiny childish voice*

Why cant we start nooooooooooowwwwwwww~?


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> *Throws cheese*
> 
> *Anticipates slapping*



*Large slab of mozzarella hits face*

Hey! Watch it! :blackeye:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am bus slapping cheese. However I find I get distracted very easily. I assure you it will be done however.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> However I find I get distracted very easily.


You can download the Space Marine demo from Steam now if you want it.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Doelago said:


> You can download the Space Marine demo from Steam now if you want it.


EVIL!

And on a side note why is it called slapping the cheese?


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Samules said:


> EVIL!
> 
> And on a side note why is it called slapping the cheese?



A phrase termed by the original creator of the game King of Cheese. 

So hows the results coming stephen?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

So far only done 3. 

Need to do more.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have managed to do the first half. Would anyone like to see them now or should I wait for all of them to be done?


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

See them now :biggrin:


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

/agree see half now pls


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Post up the first half!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, please.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Your wish is my command!

FIRST HALF RESULTS FOR ROUND 1!!!

Dawnstar

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
5 Beastmaster
1xPW
5 Khymerae
8 Birdie Flocks

vs

Lokis222

Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
Iron Hide
Unholy Might
Mark of Tzeentch
Bolt of Tzeentch
Breath of Chaos
Master of Sorcery
Daemonic Gaze


Dawnstar rolls.....Sorcerous Barrage Blast
Lokis222 rolls.....Blessing of Slaanesh

Round 1
The Gribbly pack swoop in and the Beastmasters unlesh a lot of splinter pod shots from their nifty skyboards. They manage to take 2 wounds from the prince. In return the prince uses daemonic gaze and breath of chaos (powers I thought would be best in this situation) and manages to kill 3 khymerae and take 3 wounds from the flocks.

In combat the Prince attacks at the same time as the beastmasters and Khymerae. The Prince focuses on the Birdie flocks and manages to destroy 3 bases (S6 on T3 meant ID to the birdies). In return the Beastmasters do nothing, the Khymerae take 1 wound and the Birdies inflict 4 rending hits and kill the prince.

Round 2
The Prince bounds forwards and opens fire in the same way as last round. This time he kills 4 Khymerae and does 2 wounds to the Razorwing flocks. In return the Prince loses 1 wound from the splinter pods.

In combat serious brutality is unleashed. Becauser of the Sorcerous Barrage Blast ability the Prince has to strike last. The DE and the Khymerae do nothing . However the Birdies this round deal 8 rending wounds. Sadly the Prince dies from all this pecking.

Victory to Dawnstar!

Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)
Tyberos the Red Wake

vs

Jaysen
Blood Angels Vanguard Veteran Squad
PF/SS
PW/SS
2xPW
Sergeant with PF/SS and Meltabombs 

I roll.....Ignored
Jaysen rolls.....Blessing of Tzeentch

Round 1
Tyberos, having no guns, decides to run forwards like a wannabe Angry Marine. The vets in return fail to wound with their bolt pistols.

In combat Tyberos (At I6) unleashes his lightning claws. He manages to kill off both non SS equipped veterans. In return the veterans deal 1 wound with a PW and kill off the nutter with a well aimed PF to the balls (It could happen).

Round 2
Shooting occurs exactly the same as round 1. Except that this time Tyberos lumbers forward like Michael Jackson in the Thriller video.

In combat Tyberos once again kills off both non SS equipped veterans. In return the vets kill off Tyberos with their PW before the fist charges up (Thanked by the nifty Blessing of Tzeentch ability).

Victory to Jaysen!

Bane_of_Kings
Kor'sarro Khan
Moondrakken Bike

vs

Zodd
Burna Boyz mob
12xBurnas
3xMeks with bog shootas

Bane_of_Kings rolls.....Sorcerous Barrage Blast
Zodd rolls.....Ignored

Round 1
Khan rumbles forward and whilst pulling a wheelie manages to kill a burna boy with the bikes bolters. In return the Orks manage to deal 2 wounds in return.

In combat Khan manages to kill off 3 Meks. In return the Orks kill him, even without the Power Weapon function of their burnas.

Round 2
Before Khan can even move the Orks open fire and kill him.

Bit brutal and a bad matchup sees victory for Zodd!

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

vs

Nvvyn
Hive Tyrant
Armoured Shell
Old Adversary
Twin Linked Devourers with Brainleech Worms
Paroxysm
Leech Essence
Bonesword and Lash Whip (Thanks to Nvvyn. I forgot to list this)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH rolls.....Jagged Blades
Nvvyn rolls.....Zealous Valor! (Which does nothing)

Round 1
The Flamers bound over and they set the Hive Tyrant on fire. Killing it!

Round 2
This time the Tyrant shoots first and manages to kill 3 Flamers through combination of Devourers and Leech Essence. In return the Tyrant suffers 2 wounds.

In combat the Tyrant manages to kill off 2 more Flamers. In return the Tyrant suffers another wound from a rending hit. The Flamers pass no retreat but are slaughtered by the Tyrant in the next round.

Due to VP victory belongs to AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH!

Gally912
Black Templars Crusder Squad
8 Initiates with BP/CS
1 Initiate with a Meltagun
1 Initiate with a PF
6 Neophytes

vs

Ratvan
Eldar Fire Dragons
Exarch with a Dragons Breath Flamer

Gally912 rolls.....Jagged Blades
Ratvan rolls.....Blessing of Malal

Round 1
The Templars march up in unison and prepare to execute the aliens by firing squad. However what occurs is that the meltagun misses but they manage to kill 2 Fire Dragons (1 by rending). In return the Dragons open fire and by wound allocation kill 5 Neophytes (The flamer wound were dished to the initiates but these were saved). Morale is passed and combat begins.

The Dragons fight first and surprisingly kill off 2 charging initiates. In return the Templars rend 3 Dragons apart and no more die from actual wounds. The fist misses but the Dragons pass morale. In the next round the Dragons punch the last Neophyte to death. In return 3 more Dragons are rended apart, 1 fails an armour save and the fist kills off the exarch.

Round 2
The Dragons march up to shoot. However due to sneaky wound allocation they kill off 2 Initiates and all the Neophytes. Morale is passed and the Templars shoot 2 Dragons in the face. 

In combat the Dragons go first and punch 2 more Initiates. Furious the remainder kill off 3 more Dragons and another is fisted. The Dragons hang on but they do no damage in the next round. In return 1 Dragon is felled. The Eldar call for a "tactical retreat" (They ran like the little girls they are).

Victory to Gally912!

Doelago
GK Strike Squad
5 Extra Members
Psybolt Ammunition
2xNemesis Daemonhammers
2xNemesis Force Halberds

vs

Minizke1
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

Doelago rolls.....Zealous Valor!
Minizke1 rolls.....Ignored

Round 1
The GK stroll in and kill off 6 Flamers with furious Bolter fire! In return the last Flamer kills 2.

In combat the GK's kill the last Flamer before it can strike.

Round 2
The Flamers bound forward and in revenge deal 18 wounds to the GK's. The resultant firestorm turns all the GK's into cakes which amuses mighty Tzeentch

Due once again to VP Victory belongs to Minizke1

Samules
6 Ogryns

vs

Tanarri
Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
Iron Hide
Mark of Nurgle
Instrument of Chaos
Unholy Might
Cloud of Flies
Aura of Decay
Noxious Touch
Breath of Chaos

Samules rolls.....Blessing of Tzeentch
Tanarri rolls.....Zealous Valor! (Which does nothing)

Round 1
The Ogryns walk up and unleash a lot of ripper gun shots. This causes 1 wound to be taken from the Prince. In return the Prince manages to deal 2 wounds with Brath of Chaos.

In combat the Ogryns, bereft of the charge bonus attack netherless deal 2 wounds to the Prince. The Prince manages to deal 2 more wounds which kills off an Ogryn. Thanks to the instrument the Ogryns take a morale check and fail, running off.

Round 2
This time the Prince does the same thing but deal 3 wounds! In return the Ogryns again deal 1 wound to the Prince.

In combat the Prince deals 1 wound. It suffers 2 in return but manages to hold on. Next round the Prince kills off 1 Ogryn with Aura of Decay. In combat the Prince kills off another Ogryn. The Ogryns roll unluckily and do nothing. They run again from combat.

A very close match but victory belongs to Tanarri!

Grokfog
Legion of the Damned Squad
Sergeant with PP/power axe
Meltagun
Heavy Flamer

vs

Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake

Grokfog rolls.....Jagged Blades
I roll.....Blessing of Tzeentch

Round 1
In shooting the LotD deal 1 wound, courtesy of the plasma pistol (Tyberos managed an invulnerable from the Meltagun).

In combat Tyberos goes apeshit with his lightning claws. However because the LotD have a good save none of them die. They cut down Tyberos in exchange.

Round 2
In shooting Tyberos catches a melta blast in the face and his head blows up in an explosion that would have made Michael Bay happy. In fact expect to see it in the next movie he makes!

Victory goes to Grokfog!

More to come!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Fuck damn it.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

7 Flamers is a brutal matchup for most people Doelago, bad luck there.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

damn, blast and bugger it

congratulations and good luck gally


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Damn you cowardly 9 foot muscled giants with automatic shotguns!:biggrin:

Now I just need a way to add a comissar to my ogryn...


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> 7 Flamers of Tzeentch
> 
> vs
> ...


So 2 things, in the 2nd round, I killed 3 flamers from shooting, so they should have had to make a morale check right then right? 3/7 - 42.8% of the squad died and over 25% = morale check. They also get a -1 to their LD for each death from the brainleech worms. 

2nd thing, 1st round they killed me outright so thats 4 wounds and 2nd round they did 2+1 wounds for a total of 7.

in the 2nd round I killed them all for a total of 7 wounds. So that would be a tie not a loss for me. That being said, if they fail their morale in the 2nd round of shooting I would do 7 wounds and they would do only 6 giving me the win.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Nvvyn said:


> So 2 things, in the 2nd round, I killed 3 flamers from shooting, so they should have had to make a morale check right then right? 3/7 - 42.8% of the squad died and over 25% = morale check. They also get a -1 to their LD for each death from the brainleech worms.
> 
> 2nd thing, 1st round they killed me outright so thats 4 wounds and 2nd round they did 2+1 wounds for a total of 7.
> 
> in the 2nd round I killed them all for a total of 7 wounds. So that would be a tie not a loss for me. That being said, if they fail their morale in the 2nd round of shooting I would do 7 wounds and they would do only 6 giving me the win.


Flamers are Fearless.

I don't think VP are purely wound based as that make single models the tiebreaker kings, but rather the damage done proportional to models in play. So you both totally destroyed your opponents once, but when you did it you took some wounds first.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Good show Ratvan! Had me nervous.

Flamers look like the unit to beat with all the wounds they throw out.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Aramoro pretty much covered it.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> Flamers are Fearless.
> 
> I don't think VP are purely wound based as that make single models the tiebreaker kings, but rather the damage done proportional to models in play. So you both totally destroyed your opponents once, but when you did it you took some wounds first.


Good point on the fearless 

All previous games state that tie rounds go to wounds dealt, there has never been a statement about factoring in # of models that I know of. And what kind of formula would you even use to calculate wounds dealt vrs # of models in each unit? Sounds overly complicated. And I don't really think having less wounds is an advantage, that means I'm that much easier to kill, especially when you auto hit, auto-wound on 4+ and ignore armor...


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Aramoro pretty much covered it.


Not really, I'd like to know exactly how tiebreakers are calculated, it has always been = wounds you roll up a 2nd round. 

Can anyone back me up on this? Mynameisgrax, how did you do it in your last game?


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Fuck damn it.


Sorry mate. Can't say I saw that coming.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, that was probably going to happen anyway. Ah well, nice job, Zodd.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Typeros. I almost feel sorry for him dying so much. 

By the way, I'd like to see 7 flamer models actually line up their templates enough to all do 2d6 wounds on a unit. They must be very very carefully placed surrounding the unit that for some reason is all bunched together...


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

jaysen said:


> By the way, I'd like to see 7 flamer models actually line up their templates enough to all do 2d6 wounds on a unit. They must be very very carefully placed surrounding the unit that for some reason is all bunched together...


I thought we said we were through with the whining about templates?


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Well, that was probably going to happen anyway. Ah well, nice job, Zodd.


Thanks BoK :wink:
I feel You, have been on the wrong end of the stick with those burna's myself:blackeye:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
> 5 Beastmaster
> 1xPW
> 5 Khymerae
> ...


Master of Sorcery means I get to use all of my ranged attack powers and with the rending, I have a 4+ invulnerable save.


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Some sweet fights :yahoo:

Have a question about this fight tho:



> Originally Posted by Stephen_Newman
> 
> Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
> 5 Beastmaster
> ...


Why were the Razorwing flocks allocated the wounds, instead of the remaining Khymerae or Beastmasters? Might not have affected the outcome, but just curious.

In any case, keep on rollin' k:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> Master of Sorcery means I get to use all of my ranged attack powers and with the rending, I have a 4+ invulnerable save.


Firstly I forgot about it allowing all attacks. I thought it meant just 2. Having rerolled it however it resulted in 1 Khymerae dying in both rounds. Which sadly would not have affected the overall result. I know that the prince has a 4++ vs rending ut there were so many that I failed a few which resulted in it dying.



VicGin said:


> Some sweet fights :yahoo:
> 
> Have a question about this fight tho:
> 
> ...


Ah. In this case I decided that the Daemon Prince was going to allocate attacks on the Razorwing. This is because I could Insta kill them which gives me +5 for combat resolution per swarm dead. Which would have likely caused the DE to run off had it lived.


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

But isn't it the DE player (still you:grin that allocates the wounds in this case seeing as the Razorwings are not a separate unit?


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Whens the rest of the killin coming out?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Loki1416 said:


> Whens the rest of the killin coming out?


Never. :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Who says it will never happen! Here is the second half now!!

Round 1 Second Half Results:

Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake

vs

Karnax

7 Flamers of Tzeentch

I roll.....Blessing of Tzeentch
Karnax rolls.....Sorcerous Barrage Blast

Round 1

The Flamers and Tybers charge towards one another! However before slapping each other the Flamers set Tyberos on fire, causing 2 wounds.

In combat Tyberos goes last thanks to the Flamers ability and they kill him before he starts hitting stuff.

Round 2

The Flamers open fire again but only cause 1 wound this time.

In combat the pissed Tyberos uses lightning claws. His attacks fail to kill any Flamers due to their invulnerable. They kill him in return.

Victory to Karnax!

Stephen_Newman (Fill in unit) 

Tyberos the Red Wake

vs

Grimzag Gorwazza

8 Chaos Possessed
Icon of Tzeentch

I roll.....Jagged Blades
GrimzagGorwazza rolls.....Blessing of Nurgle

Round 1
The Possessed roll rending! They rush towards each other but on snowboards! (It could happen!)

In combat Tyberos uses his claws and kills 1 Possessed. In return he suffers a wound. Next round Tyberos kills another Possessed but suffers another wound. In the next round Tyberos kills 2 Possessed. However they kill Tyberos off.

Round 2
Both sides rush to each other. This time they proceed by a rap battle (Who won? YOU decide!).

In combat Tyberos kills off 2 Possessed. However he is killed by the rampaging Possessed.

Victory to GrimzagGorwazza!

MetalHandkerchief

10 Dark Eldar Scourges
3 Splinter Cannons

vs

Stephen_Newman (Fill in unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake

MetalHandkerchief rolls.....Blessing of Slaanesh
I roll.....Blessing of Malal

Round 1
The Scourges open fire in a hail of poisoned dakka that would make a Flash Git jealous. However this fulliside only causes 2 wounds. 

In combat Tyberos strikes after the Scourges. However they fail to do any damage. In return Tyberos kills 3 of them and the others run off.

Round 2
Once again the Scourges open fire but this time with maximum efficiency and this time they kill the nutter before he can rip any of them to shreds.

Victory to MetalHandkerchief (Just!)

Aramoro

Wraithseer
D-Cannon

vs

Vicgin

Karamazov (Witch Hunters)

Aramoro rolls.....Zealous Valor! (Which does nothing!)
Vicgin rolls.....Jagged Blades

Round 1
The Wraithseer and Karamazov shoot each other. However the Wraithseer fails to wound and Karmazov misses.

In combat Karaazov fails to wound. The Wraithseer has no such issues and kills Karamazov!

Round 2
This time when shooting each other both sides cause 1 wound on the other.

In combat Both sides manage to wound each other but are saved by their invulnerables. In the next round however Karamazov fails to wound. He is in turn squished by the Wraithseer.

Victory to Aramoro!

Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake

vs

Boc

8 Harlequins
6xKisses
2xFusion Pistols
1xShadowseer with Kiss
1xTroupe Master with Kiss

I roll.....Jagged Blades
Boc.....Ignored

Round 1
Tyberos rolls forward and is shot by the clowns. He is vaporised by a fusion pistol.

Round 2
Tyberos is once again vaporised by the fusion pistols

Victory to Boc!

Ordo Malleus

Eversor Assassin

vs

Loki1416

8xGrey Knights Strike Squad
Psycannon
2xNemesis Force Halberds
2xNemesis Daemonhammers
Psybolt Ammunition
Nemesis Warding Save
Justicar with Master Crafted Nemesis Force Halberd

Ordo Malleus rolls.....Ignored
Loki1416 rolls.....Jagged Blades (Which has very little effect since there are few basic weapons in the squad)

Round 1
The Eversor marches forward and executes a GK with his pistol. In return he suffers a wound from the GK's.

In combat the Eversor charges in like the Kool Aid man! He manages to kill 3 GK's before the rest kill him.

Round 2
This time the GK's open fire and kill the Assassin.

Victory to Loki1416!

Spanner94Ezekiel

Dark Angels Veteran Squad
3xPW
Meltagun
TH/SS

vs

mynameisgrax

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
5xBeastmasters
8xKhymerae
6xBirdie Flocks

Spanner94Ezekiel rolls.....Blessing of Nurgle
mynameisgrax rolls.....Blessing of Tzeentch

Round 1
The Veterans fire but cause no casualties. In retuen the Splinter Pods kill the melta and a PW. Morale is passed and the game continues.

In combat the DE and Khymerae kill 2 vets and the birdies kill the last one.

Round 2
The DA's suffer no casualties this time. The return fire causes 3 wounds to the birdies.

In combat the birdies kill all but the TH/SS vet (The DE and Khymerae do nothing). He manages to kill a Khymerae in return but runs off.

Victory to mynameisgrax!

Johnmassive

Fuegan, The Burning Lance

vs

Stephen_Newman (Fill in unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake

Johnmassive rolls.....Blessing of Tzeentch
I roll.....Zealous Valor!

Round 1
Tyberos, rather luckily, makes his invulnerable save. He charges in!

In combat both sides give the other 2 wounds. In the next round Fuegan finishes off Tyberos.

Round 2
Fuegan this time fails to hit with his firepike, despite the BS7.

In combat Fuegan manages to wound Tyberos but is killed in return.

Victory to Stephen_Newman! (The only one to do so!)

Next round drawings will not commence until tomorrow at least.

See you then!


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Nvvyn said:


> Not really, I'd like to know exactly how tiebreakers are calculated, it has always been = wounds you roll up a 2nd round.
> 
> Can anyone back me up on this? Mynameisgrax, how did you do it in your last game?


Stephen_newman, I was hoping you could explain how my match was not a tie? We each won a round and did equal # of wounds. In all previous unit games, this has resulted in a tie and another round was rolled up for the tiebreaker. If I lost thats fine, I'd at least like to know the reasoning behind how you decide tiebreakers. 

Mynameisgrax, can you post how you did the tiebreakers in your last game and what you actually consider a tie? Am I wrong in assuming that since we did the same amount of wounds to each other and we both won 1 round each that it's a tie?


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

> Aramoro
> 
> Wraithseer
> D-Cannon
> ...


Well played Aramorok: 

Best of luck in the next round!!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Ordo Malleus
> 
> Eversor Assassin
> 
> ...


Well fought Ordo Malleus!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

VicGin said:


> Well played Aramorok:
> 
> Best of luck in the next round!!


Wooo go me, something which rerolls to hit at S10 is pretty rude I have to confess. 



> Stephen_newman, I was hoping you could explain how my match was not a tie? We each won a round and did equal # of wounds. In all previous unit games, this has resulted in a tie and another round was rolled up for the tiebreaker. If I lost thats fine, I'd at least like to know the reasoning behind how you decide tiebreakers.
> 
> Mynameisgrax, can you post how you did the tiebreakers in your last game and what you actually consider a tie? Am I wrong in assuming that since we did the same amount of wounds to each other and we both won 1 round each that it's a tie?


This is why I would never run one of these games


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> This is why I would never run one of these games


Just trying to understand the results, is that ok? In past games there have been mistakes in the results which have been corrected.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better, you can go and kill Tyberos a few times. 8*)


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Nvvyn said:


> Stephen_newman, I was hoping you could explain how my match was not a tie? We each won a round and did equal # of wounds. In all previous unit games, this has resulted in a tie and another round was rolled up for the tiebreaker. If I lost thats fine, I'd at least like to know the reasoning behind how you decide tiebreakers.
> 
> Mynameisgrax, can you post how you did the tiebreakers in your last game and what you actually consider a tie? Am I wrong in assuming that since we did the same amount of wounds to each other and we both won 1 round each that it's a tie?


OK. The way I deal with tiebreaks is with Victory Points or VP.

In your game you managed to kill 7 flamers. This nets you 245 victory points. The score is this because thats how many points worth of flamers you destroyed.

The flamers score more however because they not only killed you in round 1 which nets them a lot of victory points but they also applied 3 wounds in the second round. This earns them 3/4 of your total victory points.

That is how I deal with tiebreakers. It might not have been how Grax did it but it is the way I did it.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

> Stephen_Newman (Fill in Unit)
> 
> Tyberos the Red Wake
> 
> ...


Anticlimactic, but I'll take a W haha.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

That's the problem with toughness 4 IC's without immotal. One melta shot and they're done. And Str8 Ap1 weapons are prolific these days.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Round 2 drawings!

Stephen_Newman (Fill in unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake

vs

MetalHandkerchief

10 Dark Eldar Scourges
-3x Splinter Cannons

-----------------------------

Tanarri

Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
-Mark of Nurgle
-Iron Hide
-Instrument of Chaos
-Unholy Might
-Cloud of Flies
-Aura of Decay
-Noxious Touch
-Breath of Chaos

vs

Karnax

7 Flamers of Tzeentch

-----------------------------

Zodd

Burna Boyz Mob
-12x Burnas
-3x Meks with Big Shootas

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

7 Flamers of Tzeentch

-----------------------------

GrimzagGorwazza

8 Chaos Possessed
-Icon of Tzeentch

vs

Jaysen

Blood Angels Vanguard Veteran Squad
-PF/SS
-PW/SS
-2x PW
-Sergeant with PW/SS and Meltabombs

------------------------------

Gally912

Black Templars Crusader Squad
-8x Initiates with Bolt Pistols and Close Combat Weapons
-Initiate with Meltagun
-Initiate with PF and Bolt Pistol
-6x Neophytes

vs

Boc

8x Harlequin Troupe
-6x Harlequin Kisses
-2x Fusion Pistols
-Shadowseer with Halrequin's Kiss
-Troupe Master with Harlequin's Kiss

------------------------------

Loki1416

8x Grey Knights Strike Squad
-Psycannon
-2x Nemesis Force Halberds
-Nemesis Warding Stave
-2x Nemesis Daemonahammers
-Psybolt Ammunition
-Justicar with Master Crafted Nemesis Force Halberd

vs

Dawnstar

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
-5x Beastmasters
-PW
-5x Khymerae
-8x Birdie Flocks

------------------------------

Grokfog

Legion of the Damned Squad
-Sergeant with Power Axe and Plasma Pistol
-Meltagun
-Heavy Flamer

vs

Minizke1

7 Flamers of Tzeentch

------------------------------

Aramoro

Wraithseer
-D-Cannon

vs

mynameisgrax

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
-5x Beastmasters
-6x Birdie Flocks
-8x Khymerae

Good luck to all remaining participants!

Let the slaughter begin!!!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Aieeeeeeeeeeeeee rending and poison.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Round 2 drawings!
> Zodd
> 
> Burna Boyz Mob
> ...


Hahahahahahahahaa!!! Priceless matchup.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Argh, MOAR ELDAR? 

What did I do to deserve such punishment?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> GrimzagGorwazza
> 
> 8 Chaos Possessed
> -Icon of Tzeentch
> ...


Heretic scum! Prepare to follow your traitorous Horus to the grave.

Good luck, GrimzagGorwazza.

Stephen, remember to role for my red thirst, I'm gonna need it, 8*).


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Grokfog
> 
> Legion of the Damned Squad
> -Sergeant with Power Axe and Plasma Pistol
> ...


good luck.  
hey, uh....Stephen, mind actually getting me some favour of the gods this time? Thanks. Hahaha.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Round 1
> The Scourges open fire in a hail of poisoned dakka that would make a Flash Git jealous.


I love how you describe this.



Stephen_Newman said:


> However this fulliside only causes 2 wounds.


THIS worries me! I have never encountered such bad luck :shok: it's a statistical singularity!



Stephen_Newman said:


> Round 2
> Once again the Scourges open fire but this time with maximum efficiency and this time they kill the nutter before he can rip any of them to shreds.


*Pant* *Wheeze* TOO MUCH EXCITEMENT!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Good luck to you Dawnstar!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

jaysen said:


> Heretic scum! Prepare to follow your traitorous Horus to the grave.
> 
> Good luck, GrimzagGorwazza.
> 
> Stephen, remember to role for my red thirst, I'm gonna need it, 8*).



You too Jayse, Good luck.

*Crosses fingers and prays to tzeentch "c'mon power weapons"*


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Tanarri
> 
> Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
> -Mark of Nurgle
> ...


My breath will pwn you nurgle scum. May you be clean and healthy:wink:.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Loki1416 said:


> Good luck to you Dawnstar!


And to you Loki  
Should be an interesting fight...


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> *Pant* *Wheeze* TOO MUCH EXCITEMENT!



Well that was confusing. When I first read that sentence, I thought you were screaming TOO MUCH EXCREMENT! 

I think I need more sleep. ^_^


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Well that was confusing. When I first read that sentence, I thought you were screaming TOO MUCH EXCREMENT!
> 
> I think I need more sleep. ^_^


Haha, with Stephen's shooting rolls it's not too far from the truth :rofl:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Dude....... Do I really have to double post over a 7 day old message to get this up top? Furthermore, lazy much? :biggrin:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Just sayin :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I know guys. I need to hopefully finish the round today. It will certainly be up by the weekend.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I know guys. I need to hopefully finish the round today. It will certainly be up by the weekend.



Note how he didn't say which weekend. I've pulled this trick. i told my missus 3 years ago that i'd get the kitchen installed by christmas. I didn't mention that it was christmas 2020.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

OK. To correct myself. It will be up by 10th September 2011 in England!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

ROUND 2 RESULTS!!! (Humour supplied by me and Dorkly originals)

Stephen_Newman (Fill in unit)

Tyberos the Red Wake

vs

MetalHandkerchief

10 Dark Eldar Scourges
-3x Splinter Cannons

I roll.....Jagged Blades
MetalHandkerchief rolls.....Blessing of Malal

Round 1
Tyberos moves forward. He hopes to survive the shootout by putting the Scourges off by impersonating a INBRED YOSHI. It seems to work as he only takes 2 wounds from the fulliside. In combat he rips off the heads of 2 Scourges and suffers no damage in return. The Scourges run off.

Round 2
Tyberos is shot up as he runs forward. He suffers 2 more wounds. In close combat he kills 2 Scourges but at the same time the Scourges kill him off.

Another narrow victory ti Metalhandkerchief!
-----------------------------

Tanarri

Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
-Mark of Nurgle
-Iron Hide
-Instrument of Chaos
-Unholy Might
-Cloud of Flies
-Aura of Decay
-Noxious Touch
-Breath of Chaos

vs

Karnax

7 Flamers of Tzeentch

Tanarri rolls.....Jagged Blades
Karnax rolls.....Jagged Blades

OK then...

Round 1
The Prince gets 7 hits from his breath and kills 2 Flamers. The return fire from the Flamers is ineffective and does no damage to the Prince. In close combat the Prince kills 2 more Flamers. He suffers a wound in return. Another Flamer dies from no retreat! Next round no Flamers die and the Prince suffers another wound but he passes his no retreat! Next round nobody dies at all. Over the next 3 rounds the Prince slowly picks off the last Flamers for no further damage.

Round 2
The Flamers shoot and cause 2 wounds on he Prince. He kils off a Flamer in return. In combat the Prince kills off 2 Flamers for no damage in return which causes another to die from no retreat! Next round another Flamer dies but the Prince suffers another wound. Nxt round both the Flamers are picked off.

Victory to Tanarri!
-----------------------------

Zodd

Burna Boyz Mob
-12x Burnas
-3x Meks with Big Shootas

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

7 Flamers of Tzeentch

Zodd rolls.....Ignored
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH rolls.....Blessing of Slaanesh

Round 1
It may surprise some people that both sides decided to burn each other in both rounds using the same finesse as a STRATEGY EMPLOYED BY ANGRY BRIDS. In this round however the Burnas walk up and kill all the Flamers by burning them to death.

Round 2
This time its the Flamers turn to burn all the Orks. Transforming them into Brussels Sprouts which ammuses Tzeentch (They are green and smelly too)

This happened at least a dozen times during this game so to decide I thought a coin flip would work best.

Apparently victory belongs to Zodd! (My apologies to AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH)
-----------------------------

GrimzagGorwazza

8 Chaos Possessed
-Icon of Tzeentch

vs

Jaysen

Blood Angels Vanguard Veteran Squad
-PF/SS
-PW/SS
-2x PW
-Sergeant with PW/SS and Meltabombs

GrimzagGorwazza rolls.....Blessing of all 4 Chaos Gods
Jaysen rolls.....Catastrophic Blessing

Bad luck there.

Round 1
Red Thirst is passed and the Possessed roll Feel No Pain as their special rule. They run forward and fire from the Veterans proves ineffective. In close combat the Possessed kill both PW troopers and the Sergeant. In return 2 Possessed are slain. Morale is passed. Next round the PF is slain and another Possessed is killed. Next round the last marine is killed off.

Round 2
The fire from the vets does nothing. In combat 1 Possessed is killed. In return the Sergeant, PW/SS and 1 basic are killed. The fist does nothing. Next round 3 Possessed are crushed for no loss. Next round another pair are killed off. Next round both sides kill one of the other leaving the last basic trooper and one Posessed. The trooper is killed in the next round.

Victory to GrimzagGorwazza!
------------------------------

Gally912

Black Templars Crusader Squad
-8x Initiates with Bolt Pistols and Close Combat Weapons
-Initiate with Meltagun
-Initiate with PF and Bolt Pistol
-6x Neophytes

vs

Boc

8x Harlequin Troupe
-6x Harlequin Kisses
-2x Fusion Pistols
-Shadowseer with Halrequin's Kiss
-Troupe Master with Harlequin's Kiss

Gally912 rolls.....Zealous Valor!
Boc rolls.....Blessing of Nurgle

Round 1
The Templars go and shoot up the Harlequins. Passing Veil of Tears they kill 4 of the clowns. Return fire kills 1 Neophyte and a Initiate. In close Combat the Harlies go first and kill 2 Neophytes. In return the clowns all die. The Templars attacking them in a way similar to LINK ATTACKING GANON WITHOUT THE SWORD.

Round 2
The clowns move in and shoot 4 Neophytes with pistol fire. In return thanks to a lucky set of invulnerable saves only sees 1 Harlie killed in return. In close Combat the Harlies attack and manage kill a grand total of 2 Neophytes, 4 Initiates and the Power Fist. The return attacks manage to kill off 1 more Harlequin thanks to their higher than normal toughness. A pair of initiates are killed in no retreat! Next round the Harlequins finish off the remaining Templars in a shocking display so violent that Hannibel lector would cough up his own guts in disgust!

Victory to Boc (Close though)
------------------------------

Loki1416

8x Grey Knights Strike Squad
-Psycannon
-2x Nemesis Force Halberds
-Nemesis Warding Stave
-2x Nemesis Daemonahammers
-Psybolt Ammunition
-Justicar with Master Crafted Nemesis Force Halberd

vs

Dawnstar

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
-5x Beastmasters
-PW
-5x Khymerae
-8x Birdie Flocks

Loki1416 rolls.....Zealous Valor!
Dawnstar rolls.....Blessing of Tzeentch

Round 1
The Gk's open fire. They manage to cause 8 wounds on the birdies, killing 1 flock. Return fire causes no death. In close combat the Halberds kill 1 Khymerae. The DE do nothing but the Khymerae kills the Psycannon and 1 Halberd whilst the birdies kill 1 Hammer and the Justicar! The remaining GK's kill 2 more Khymerae. Next round the Halberd kills a Beastymaster. The DE again do nothing. The Khymerae also do noting. The birdies kill off the basic, last Hammer and last Halberd. The stave kills off the last Khymerae. Next round the Stave os killed by the birdies.

Round 2
The Beastmaster zip forward and this time kill off a basic trooper and 1 Halberd. Return fire causes 7 wounds on the Birdies and kills 2 Khymerae. In close combat the DE do nothing and the Halberds kill off 1 Khymerae. The remainder do nothing but the birdies kill the Psycannon, Halberd and Justicar. Another Khymeare is felled by the hammers and Stave. Next round the DE and Khymeare do nothing but the Birdies devour the rest of the GK's

Victory to Dawnstar!
------------------------------

Grokfog

Legion of the Damned Squad
-Sergeant with Power Axe and Plasma Pistol
-Meltagun
-Heavy Flamer

vs

Minizke1

7 Flamers of Tzeentch

Grogfog rolls.....Blessing of Khorne
Minizke1 rolls.....Sorcerous Barrage Blast

Round 1
The Legion advance and shoot. 4 hits by the Heavy FLamer and the rest cause 2 Flamers to pop in loud bangs. The Flamers in return manage to kill 1 Basic and the Meltagun. In close combat the Legion kills 1 Flamer and lose 2 men in return. Next round the Sergeant kills off another Flamer but he is killed in return.

Round 2
The Flamers bound forward and kill both basic legionaries and the Meltagunner. In return the Legion kill 2 Flamers. In close combat the Flamer do nothing but 2 Flamers are felled in return with another dying from No retreat! Next round the Flamers again do nothing but another is felled by the Legion. Next round the last Flamer is decapitated for no loss.

Victory to Grokfog! (Just!)
------------------------------

Aramoro

Wraithseer
-D-Cannon

vs

mynameisgrax

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
-5x Beastmasters
-6x Birdie Flocks
-8x Khymerae

Aramoro rolls.....Jagged Blades
mynameisgrax rolls.....Zealous Valor!

Round 1
The Wraithseer hits with its D-cannon and wounds a birdie swarm and ID a Khymerae. Return fire sees the Wraithseer taking a wound. In combat the Wraithseer kills 3 Khymerae but suffers a wound from the rending birdie swarms. A pair of Beastmaster die from no retreat! Next round the Wriathseer is killed by the birdies and his power fail to save him.

Round 2
Shooting from the Beastmaster does nothing. The Wraithseer causes 3 wound on a Birdie base. In combat the Wraithseer suffers 2 wounds from the rending birdies. It kills a Khymerae in return but dies from no retreat! and its power fails to save it

victory to mynameisgrax!

Next round drawigs will commence later. Well done to those who have made it so far!


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I certainly wasn't expecting to win that round...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I know what you mean. I put in Possessed because i figured another random element to a random game would be a hoot, really surprised that they stood up to a blood angels combat squad. 

Good match Jaysen.

Thanks for rolling Stephen


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Woo, good fight to Gally912, however the ninja clowns performed better than I'd hoped for! Thanks Stephen for the rolling!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Grokfog said:


> I certainly wasn't expecting to win that round...


Funny, I found myself saying the same. Good work, you earned a good win against a douchebag who chose the most ridiculously unfair unit possible.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Ughh.... -1 strength brought my odds of winning way down. In a way, I'm glad the chaos gods did not favour me. Better to die, true to the Imperium, than to live an eternity in damnation. 

Good show, Grim! Good luck in the next round.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

lol inbred Yoshi, pure class... Match almost gave me a heart attack regardless :O


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> lol inbred Yoshi, pure class... Match almost gave me a heart attack regardless :O


Well you could imagine the Scourges being a little off put by that display.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Dawnstar. Those birdie flocks sure soak up some wounds!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Just a quick check Stephen, does that mean i had a 3++ during the last game? and feel no pain? 4++ for the blessings of all the gods and a +1 for the icon of Tzeentch?


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> -----------------------------
> 
> Zodd
> 
> ...


Beaten by a toss of a coin. Big T must be pissed 

But Mork or Gork salutes you AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH :wink:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Just a quick check Stephen, does that mean i had a 3++ during the last game? and feel no pain? 4++ for the blessings of all the gods and a +1 for the icon of Tzeentch?


I forgot that the icon added +1 to an invulnerble! I treated it as the same 4++ but you won all the same.



Zodd said:


> Beaten by a toss of a coin. Big T must be pissed
> 
> But Mork or Gork salutes you AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH :wink:


Well we don't know if he is pissed. Maybe it all went just as planned....


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

dammm you rending!! Least it wasn't a Daemonhammer that took me out.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Match ups for the Quarter Finals!!!

Dawnstar

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
-5x Beastmasters
-PW
-5x Khymerae
-8x Birdie Flocks

vs

mynameisgrax

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
-5x Beastmasters
-6x Birdie Flocks
-8x Khymerae

------------------------------

Boc

8x Harlequin Troupe
-6x Harlie Kisses
-2x Fusion Pistols
-Shadowseer with Kiss
-Troupe Master with Kiss

vs

Grokfog

Legion of the Damned Squad
-Meltagun
-Heavy Flamer
-Sargeant with Power Axe and Plasma Pistol

------------------------------

GrimzagGorwazza

8x Chaos Possessed
-Icon of Tzeentch

vs

Zodd

Burna Boyz Mob
-12x Burna Boyz
-3x Meks with Big Shootas

------------------------------

MetalHankerchief

Dark Eldar Scourges
-3x Splinter Cannons

vs

Tanarri

Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
-Mark of Nurgle
-Cloud of Flies
-Unholy Might
-Instrument of Chaos
-Breath of Chaos
-Iron Hide
-Aura of Flies


Good luck to the remaining competitors!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

*Dawnstar and I do the 'I Love Lucy' mirror routine for a few minutes, and then kill each other*


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> *Dawnstar and I do the 'I Love Lucy' mirror routine for a few minutes, and then kill each other*


:laugh:

Should be an interesting mirror match


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Template weapons... scurry


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Good luck Tanarri  You should hope for exceptional armor saves against my barrage of 40 splinter shots


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Boc said:


> Template weapons... scurry


Hmm, to be fair, if you get into combat you'll most likely go through me like a hot knife through butter...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Grokfog said:


> Hmm, to be fair, if you get into combat you'll most likely go through me like a hot knife through butter...


Regardless, I'll still be sacrificing a virgin in the hopes my Shadowseer actually working


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

If the frequency of slapping in this game was a sound, only whales and bats would be physically able to hear it.


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Good luck Tanarri  You should hope for exceptional armor saves against my barrage of 40 splinter shots


Do I get my 3+ armor save against splinter cannons? If I can get into I have a shooting attack that I can use in CC and I will wound on 2s with reroll. Hopefully I can survive the Shooting phase.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Tanarri said:


> Do I get my 3+ armor save against splinter cannons? If I can get into I have a shooting attack that I can use in CC and I will wound on 2s with reroll. Hopefully I can survive the Shooting phase.


You do get your armor save. Though against 40 shots at BS4 each round the combat calculator doesn't seem to want to leave you too much chance  then again, it IS Stephen_Newman rolling, I came very close to losing 2 matches in a row before I should have steamrolled.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry about the wait guys. This will be sorted out soon.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sorry about the wait guys. This will be sorted out soon.


Not on your birthday! YOU GO DRINK! :laugh:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As long as he doesn't drink THEN do it... there'd be some interesting dice rolls!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Semi Final Results!!!!!

Dawnstar

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
-5x Beastmasters
-PW
-5x Khymerae
-8x Birdie Flocks

vs

mynameisgrax

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
-5x Beastmasters
-6x Birdie Flocks
-8x Khymerae

Dawnstar rolls.....Sorcerous Barrage Blast
myneisgrax rolls.....Jagged Blades

Round 1

The Gribbly Packs move toward one another. Dawnstars Beastmasters shoot first and deal 6 wounds to the Birdie Flocks, downing one. mynameisgrax's Beastmasters are less lucky and deal only 4 wounds to the Birdie Flocks of Dawnstar.

In combat the Beastmasters clash first and kill one of mynaeisgrax's Beastmasters for no loss. Next the Khymerae clash and 2 more of mynameisgrax's Beastmasters and a Beastmaster and 2 of Dawnstars Khymerae are killed in return. The Flocks attack each other and deal lots of death. More specifically another of Grax's Beastmasters fall as well as his swarms losing another 8 wounds, which finishes off another one as well as 3 of Dawnstars Beastmasters. Unfortuately Grax has lost the combat bad and his guys run off.

Round 2

The sides shoot each other again. This time Grax causes 2 wounds on Dawnstar's Birdie Flocks and Grax's Flocks lose 3 wounds. 

Due to the Sorcerous Barrage Blast ability Grax has to strike last. Before his guys can unleash any damage Dawnstars pack causes Grax to lose 4 of his Beastmasters, 1 Khymerae and the Flocks to lose 8 wounds, killing 2. In return. 3 Beastmasters, 4 Khymerae and 10 lost Birdie Flock wounds are suffered by Team Dawnstar. Team Dawnstar is forced to run.

I think (My Math may be wrong here) that by a very shallowamount of VP that the winner is mynameisgrax!

------------------------------

Boc

8x Harequin Troupe
-2x Fusion Pistols
-6x Harlequin Kisses
-Shadowseer with a Harlequin Kiss
-Troupe Master with a Harlequins's Kiss

vs

Grokfog

Legion of the Damned Squad
-Heavy Flamer
-Meltagun
-Power Axe and Plasma Pistol for Sargeant

Boc rolls.....Sorcerous Barrage Blast
Grokfog rolls.....Zealous Valor!

Round 1

The Clowns jump forward and start shooting. They manage to kill off 1 regular and the Meltagunner. They are Fearless so could not care less. In return the Heavy Flamer has fun and manages to barbeque 3 clowns. The regular kills another with his boltgun. Morale is passed and the ungly phase begins.

The clowns go first and manage to kill off all the Legion before they can strike back.

Round 2

The Legion go first this time and manage to kill off 5 of the clowns, including one of the Fusion Pistols. Return fire is less effective and achieves nothing. Morale is passed

In combat the Legion lose the bonus attack due to the defnsive grenades carried by the clowns. The clowns themselves manage to kill 1 regular Damned member. The Damned in return kill off the Clowns.

Due to VP the winners are Grokfog and the Legion of the Damned!

------------------------------

GrimzagGorwazza

8x Chaos Possessed
-Icon of Tzeentch

vs

Zodd

Burna Boysz Mob
12x Burnas
3x Meks with Big Shootas

Grimzag Gorwazza rolls.....Blessing of all 4 Chaos Gods (AGAIN!)
Zodd rolls.....Jagged Blades (Which could be nasty)

Round 1

The Possessed get Furious Charge on their random table. The Possessed run forward and get shot up by the Burnas. The Burnas manage to kill 7 Possessed. In combat the Possessed manages to kill off 3 Meks. In return he is killed by the Burnas.

Round 2

Thi time the Possessed get shot up again (funny that!) and manage to kill off all the Possessed this time.

Turns out not even being blessed by all the Chaos Gods can save the Possessed. The winner os Zodd!

------------------------------

MetalHandkerchief

10x Dark Edlar Scourges
-3x Splinter Cannons

vs

Tanarri

Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
-Mark of Nurgle
-Breath of Chaos
-Instrument of Chaos
-Iron Hide
-Unholy Strength
-Cloud of Flies
-Aura of Decay

MetalHandkerchief rolls.....Blessing of Tzeentch
Tanarri rolls.....Blessing of Tzeentch (Which does nothing!)

Round 1

The Scourges move forwards and shoot the Prince. They manage to kill the Prince through sheer firepower!

Round 2

The Prince moves forwards and vomits on the Scourges (Breath of Chaos). 4 of them die and the Morale is passed. In return the Prince suffers a wound.

In combat the Prince goes first and only kills 2 Scourges. In return he takes a wound and the Scourges hang on. Next round another 2 Scourges are killed for no loss this time. Morale is again passed and next round the Scourges are finished off.

Winner due to VP's belong to MetalHandkerchief!

Losers of this round will receive rep power soon and my challenge for most amusing unit (thus gaining lots of rep) is OrdoMalleus who submitted the Eversor Assassin!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Wait, there were 4 matches, don't you mean QUARTER finals?


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> GrimzagGorwazza
> 
> 8x Chaos Possessed
> -Icon of Tzeentch
> ...


Nice 

Thanks for battle Grimzag Gorwazza .

And who to meet in the semi's ?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Semi Final Results!!!!!
> 
> Dawnstar
> 
> ...


Ok, well the final kill total is:

1 unit wipe out to both of us
-Grax gets 250vp
-I get 246vp

and the rest of the kills:
-In the first round, Grax kills 2 of my Khymerae and 4 of my Beastmasters gaining 82vp (assuming one of the Beastmasters killed had the PW)
-In the second round I kill 4 Beastmasters, 1 Khymerae, and 2 Razorwing's gaining 90vp

So it adds up as:
Grax: 250vp + 83vp = 333vp
Dawnstar: 246vp + 90vp = 336vp

Right?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Damnit you are! I said my Math was crummy. Thanks for that. I am in error it seems.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Damnit you are! I said my Math was crummy. Thanks for that. I am in error it seems.


Well, the difference _is_ only 3vp :laugh:

Well fought mynameisgrax


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Um, why would he remove the one beastmaster with the power sword? The logical thing would be to remove one without a PW, therefore you're 7 VP short.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Um, why would he remove the one beastmaster with the power sword? The logical thing would be to remove one without a PW, therefore you're 7 VP short.


I was just assuming it was

If thats not the case, then it ends up being Grax has 323vp with me having 336vp


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Curses!! The dark masters will be dissapointed. I'll get you Zodd!!! I'LL GET YOU!!!!!

good game dude, good luck in the semis.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> Well, the difference _is_ only 3vp :laugh:
> 
> Well fought mynameisgrax


No problem. Let the dice fall where they may. ^_^

Good luck in the semis!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Semi-Final (The ACTUAL ONS) Draw and Results!!!!

MetalHandkerchief

10x Dark Eldar Scourges
-3x Splinter Cannons

vs

Grokfog

Legion of the Damned Squad
-Heavy Flamer
-Meltagun
-Plasma Pistol and Power Axe

MetalHandkerchief rolls.....Ignored
Grokfog rolls.....Jagged Blades

Round 1

The Scourges go up and open fire on the Legion. They kill one basic, the Meltagunner and the Sargeant. In return 8 Scourges are shot out of the sky (The Heavy Flamer being very useful here. Only giving a 6+ invulnerable). Morale is passed and the Scourges charge in.

In combat the Scourges go first and kill off the last basic marine. One of the Scourges is killed off in return. Next round nothing occurs. This happens for a while until eventually the last Scourge is killed off.

Round 2

The Legion advance and OPEN FIRE!!! They only manage to kill 6 Scourges this turn as the Heavy Flamer is not as effective this time around. In return the Scourges kill off all but the Heavy Flamer. Morale is passed and combat ensues.

In combat the Scourges do nothing! Neither does the last Legionnaire. Next round a Scourge is crushed for no loss and then the others run off.

A narrow victory to Grokfog!

------------------------------

Dawnstar

Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
-5x Beastmasters
-PW
-5x Khymerae
-8x Razorwing Flocks

vs

Zodd

Ork Burna Boyz Mob
-12x Burnas
-3x Meks with Big Shootas

Dawnstar rolls.....Ignored
Zodd rolls.....Jagged Blades

Round 1

The Gribbly Pack rushes off and opens fire on the Orks. They kill off the Meks and 2 Burnas. Morale is passed and in return they manage to burn a grand total of:

All 5 Beastmasters
16 Wounds on the Razorwings which kills 3 bases.
AND ALL 5 Khymerae.

The Dark Eldar fail their morale and run off.

Round 2

The Orks move forward and open fire! They manage this time to inflict a crazy amount of damage again!

A total off all 5 Beastmasters, 5 Khymerae and 21 wounds of the Flocks (4 dead) results in the Dark Eldar running off.

Victory to Zodd!

Wow! Never expected that much damage.

As an aside could some give +5 rep to Dawnstar since I apparently need to spread the love before I can do so again.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Rep to Dawnstar done.

And I may say that was nasty :shok: Thank's for the battle Dawnstar.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Well, good luck Zodd, I can see things going badly for me against that many burnas...


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Semi-Final (The ACTUAL ONS) Draw and Results!!!!
> 
> Dawnstar
> 
> ...


If I just wasn't so loyal to Blood Angels, I would've played all burnas. I knew that flame weapons would pretty much rule this matchup. It's sad that BA can't really bring more than 1. Think what a flamestorm Baal could've done, /shiver.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have realised that the Battlefield 3 Open Beta is released tomorrow for my PC.

Therefore I demand a second dose of slapping and doing the final NOW!!!!!

FINAL!!!!

Zodd

Burna Boyz Mob
-12x Burnas
-3x Meks with Big Shootas

vs

Grokfog

Legion of the Damned Squad
-Meltagun
-Heavy Flamer
-Plasma Pistol and Power Axe for Sargeant

Zodd rolls.....Blessing of Khorne
Grokfog rolls.....Blessing of Nurgle

Round 1

The Burna Boyz move up and open fire. They kill all of the Legion

Round 2

This time the Legion go forward and get to fire first. They kill off the Meks and 4 Burnas. They fail morale and run off.

REMATCH!!!!

Round 3

The Orks move up and toast the Legion again. Once again every Legionnaire is incinerated.

Round 4

The Legion move and open fire again! This time the Meks and 7 Burnas are felled. Morale is passed this time and in return kill off the basic Legionaries.

In combat The Legion go first and kill 4 Burnas. In return the very last boy clubs both the Meltagunner and the Heavy Flamer before making his escape (He fled)

Unfortunately due to those VP's the winner of this fight and the competition is ZODD!!!!!

In addition I would like to thank everyone for their patience in me.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Fuck, second again.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Dawnstar
> 
> Dark Eldar Gribbly Pack
> -5x Beastmasters
> ...


Holy GOD! :shok:

Someone needs to tell my Beastpack to not cover themselves in Petrol before battle :laugh:

Well fought Zodd!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Oi, i won :biggrin:
Thanks to all you, my boys fought against and thanks to Stephen_Newman for running this. Now, the beers are on me :drinks:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats Zodd! Hope to see you in the next one


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Good job everyone, looking forward to the next time. Thanks for hosting, Stephen.


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, what a fight!

Congrats to Zodd and thanks to Stephen for setting this up and rolling!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Or, 15 Ork Burna Boyz. Or are they included in the Ork Boyz restriction?


 
Hmm, I should've gone with my own advice.


----------

